# Where am i going wrong?



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Well not me, but my bro

canon 40d, panning attempt. 1/3 f9.0 with a 28-105mm lens

they are all pretty much like this, back of car blurred


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks pretty cool to me


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

No idea mate, but you look like your mid drift! lol


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Faster panning maybe? Pretty cool shot tho!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

1/3 of a second? Are you sure you don't mean 1/30? 1/3 is way too slow.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> 1/3 of a second? Are you sure you don't mean 1/30? 1/3 is way too slow.


just asked my bro and he says that it was indeed 1/3 lol, im pretty confused by all the settings etc


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

you need to adjust your shutter speed.

Set the camera to Tv (time value AE) then set the shutter speed to 1/400 to start with.

Also set the AI Auto Focus mode to AI servo AF and the AF point selection to the centre of the view finder (look at the camera manual if your not sure how to this.)

Make sure the lens is in AF (autofocus) mode.

When you are framing the car in the viewfinder press the shutter release button half way and you will lock the focus point on the car, as you pan the camera following the car full press the button to take the shot.

What you need to do is practice panning, as you get better at panning you can reduce the shutter speed to get some motion blur.

Even pros would seriously struggle to take a moving shot of a car at 1/3 sec with no tripod/monopod


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

here's an example of one of my photos of my mate.

shutter speed is 1/320sec - bike & rider in focus, motion blur of discs and wheels, which help give the picture some motion and a sense of speed, and the background is out of focus/blurred, again giving the sense of speed


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

and do u just move the camera to follow him as he passes?


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes, as I said you need to track him (pan) the camera, when you have got the subject framed in the view finder, press the shutter release halfway and hold it as you pan locking the focus on the subject, then as you are panning take the shot and continue to pan until you have released the shutter release button.

At 1/500sec this will be quite easy with a bit of practice


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

sweet, many thanks


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

didn't you ask the same question a couple of weeks back? 
Shutter speed depends massively on the speed the object is moving at. I've seen 1/250s that look like the car is parked, because they were at the entrance to a corner. Faster stuff is "harder" to track but easier to shoot. 
That shot above is also out of focus. 

Bret


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

yep i did ask the same question but that was for someone else, my brother is more experienced at photography, just hasn't got the hang of panning lol


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

panning is a bit like a golf swing, improves with practice, always continue the panning movement when you stop shooting too.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

had another shot tonight, will post pics as soon as i get em converted from RAW


----------



## NeshUk (Aug 25, 2008)

*...*



ksm1985 said:


> had another shot tonight, will post pics as soon as i get em converted from RAW


Im in the same stage as you mate, still playing around with the settings of my camera. How do you convert Raw files to put online?


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i have adobe DNG converter, it changes them to that kinda file, and i open them on adobe elements, im led to believe photoshop cs4 has the raw converter built in


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

opinions?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

2nd batch is much better than the 1st although they could be a lot sharper. Part of the problem with the 1st shot was that the car was moving towards you (albeit at an angle), these are very difficult to get continual focus on and end up looking "odd".


Think of panning as dance steps, follow the vehicle, click, keep panning........1,2,3...click, 2, 3.
Works every time (well.....nearly) 

Anything from 1/100 to 1/200 works well at f5.6 to f9.0, depending on speed, available light and how steady you are.



Gary


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi there my dad wanted to try some pics tonight on his Canon 450D

This be the best 1


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

ksm1985 said:


> Hi there my dad wanted to try some pics tonight on his Canon 450D
> 
> This be the best 1


That one looks awesome mate! :thumb:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

much better, but still looks a bit out of focus. 

what shutter speed was that taken with?


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

1/20

unsure of other settings though mate


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

1/20 --> too slow. Really. Hit 20 mph and 1/60. Trust me on this.

Bret


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> 1/20 --> too slow. Really. Hit 20 mph and 1/60. Trust me on this.
> 
> Bret


cool will give it a try as soon as i can

thanks


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

RS Adam said:


> here's an example of one of my photos of my mate.
> 
> shutter speed is 1/320sec - bike & rider in focus, motion blur of discs and wheels, which help give the picture some motion and a sense of speed, and the background is out of focus/blurred, again giving the sense of speed


I realise this isnt the place for comments like this but i just have one thing to say.

OMG! How uncomfortable does that rider look!

His helmet looks like it is about to rip off his head due to his head being tipped so far back. His body is squashed onto the bike like a pair of frogs legs.

tell him to shift he weight right back when braking that hard. move his pegs down until they touch the ground then up one notch and to grip with his knees not brace with his arms.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Does look uncomfortable, but as he does 1.01's around Pembrey I think he is doing alright


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

RS Adam said:


> Does look uncomfortable, but as he does 1.01's around Pembrey I think he is doing alright


I'll agree that is pretty quick!

I only ever managed 1.06's on my sv650 round there


----------

